# Foes Fat E-Ticket



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

What happens when a Foes E-ticket and a Foes Mutz have a illegitimate love child ..... the New Fat E-Ticket

If i had the means and opportunity I would be all over the Fat E-Ticket but for now my Mutz will keep me plenty happy!!

Anyone have any experience with the Foes Fat E-Ticket??


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I was going to order one, but I cant get past the 500wh battery and that it is integrated. Since its a fat bike, it will take more battery and the 500wh is not enough. Then you cant swap in a new battery on the trail. 

The other downfall is the low-end build is $7400 with BOX components so Id have to order the $8500 version. 

I guess Ill just ride the Mutz or my Levo in the winter.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

$5499 for a frame kit is nuts. I'll probably end up with a non fat ebike.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

bcriverjunky said:


> $5499 for a frame kit is nuts. I'll probably end up with a non fat ebike.


I agree. I know a few of my buddys have been waiting for this bike like me. All of us have decided to pass due to the price, build, and battery. The price is plain crazy.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Did anyone get one?


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

Go to another brand, fat e's truly are are whole lotta fun. Year round use here!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2SLOFATASS said:


> Go to another brand, fat e's truly are are whole lotta fun. Year round use here!


There aren't any other full suspension fat e-bikes in the USA.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

kntr said:


> There aren't any other full suspension fat e-bikes in the USA.


Bulls Monster EFS, or Haibike FullFat6 don't count?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2SLOFATASS said:


> Bulls Monster EFS, or Haibike FullFat6 don't count?


Both are not that great and wouldn't handle the trails I ride.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

kntr said:


> Both are not that great and wouldn't handle the trails I ride.


Sorry, but I call bull stuff, I ride blacks with mine all the time, albeit the bike is not completely stock.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2SLOFATASS said:


> Sorry, but I call bull stuff, I ride blacks with mine all the time, albeit the bike is not completely stock.


I did almost 2000 miles in the mountains last year and almost 200,000 ft of vertical. Neither of those bikes would last. The builds on both those bike are not great. I went through 2 free hubs and numerous parts last year on top build bikes. Also, both bikes you mentioned have 500wh batteries. I run my 700wh on my Levo out and I run eco set at 20%. Fat bikes need at least a 630 or 700. The Bulls bike is not meant for the riding I do. The Haibike might be alright with a bunch of upgrades.

Foes Mutz










Specialized Levo


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

In all do respect.
Sorry, but you didn't comprehend my post. I would have no problems in keeping up to the worst you have to offer in riding conditions with my current bike. How often do you ride in -22f? I am pulling 1000wh in my batteries. How well are you going to climb along side my bike when you 750wh shits the bed? At 10k for the top foes build, I could purchase either of those 2 brands I suggested, and build a superior bike and still have cash left over for whatever, while the foes rider is pushing their bike back because of a 500wh battery that packed in in well before the summit just to name one shortfall.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2SLOFATASS said:


> In all do respect.
> Sorry, but you didn't comprehend my post. I would have no problems in keeping up to the worst you have to offer in riding conditions with my current bike. How often do you ride in -22f? I am pulling 1000wh in my batteries. How well are you going to climb along side my bike when you 750wh shits the bed? At 10k for the top foes build, I could purchase either of those 2 brands I suggested, and build a superior bike and still have cash left over for whatever, while the foes rider is pushing their bike back because of a 500wh battery that packed in in well before the summit just to name one shortfall.


You have a 1000wh battery? What bike are you riding? 
Yes I ride in the super cold.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, 1000wh, bulls monster, as I stated, "albeit the bike is not stock".
With upgrades, well under 10k of the foes, and would conquer the foes easily head to head.
The bulls and haibike fats are great platforms with upgrades, the only point I am making.
There is a member here I believe with over 20k miles on his haibike full fat six. Proving at least the haibike is a solid platform fatbike.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2SLOFATASS said:


> Yes, 1000wh, bulls monster, as I stated, "albeit the bike is not stock".
> With upgrades, well under 10k of the foes, and would conquer the foes easily head to head.
> The bulls and haibike fats are great platforms with upgrades, the only point I am making.
> There is a member here I believe with over 20k miles on his haibike full fat six. Proving at least the haibike is a solid platform fatbike.


According to the website the Bulls comes with a 500wh battery. Did you add a battery or something? Please post a pic.

Are you riding groomed trails or in the mountains?

The Bulls and Foes are different bikes. The biggest difference is in the geometry. The head tube angle on the Bulls is 69.5 degrees and the Foes is 65.5 degrees. etc.

You are correct that you could add a ton of upgrades to the Bulls and still be cheaper than the Foes but the bikes would handle way different on the trails.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

1000wh of fun. No groomed trails here. I would be interested in the geometry, and how the two bikes compared in ride quality. ( old photo ) That shock was horrible!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

kntr said:


> According to the website the Bulls comes with a 500wh battery. Did you add a battery or something? Please post a pic.
> 
> Are you riding groomed trails or in the mountains?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kntr, please clarify - are you still riding at minus 22 degrees below zero Fahrenheit or did you mean 22 degrees above zero? One hell of a difference!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Kntr, please clarify - are you still riding at minus 22 degrees below zero Fahrenheit or did you mean 22 degrees above zero? One hell of a difference!


I didn't say anything about riding at -22F. 2SLOFATASS said he rides at -22F. My coldest is about -10F. The electric bike hates cold weather.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2SLOFATASS said:


> View attachment 1911254
> 1000wh of fun. No groomed trails here. I would be interested in the geometry, and how the two bikes compared in ride quality. ( old photo ) That shock was horrible!


You put down my 700wh battery in my Levo when you are carrying 2 batteries... When I carry two batteries Im at 1400wh. A fat ebike takes lot more power than a normal ebike. You can carry a 2nd 500wh battery for the Foes too and have 1000wh.

Im sure the Foes will get the 630wh battery when it gets the new Shimano EP8.

Do you have a pic of your bike with all the upgrades?


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

Haibike/ Bulls ?


kntr said:


> Both are not that great and wouldn't handle the trails I ride.


Lets get back on point here, just to remind you.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

2SLOFATASS said:


> Haibike/ Bulls ?
> 
> Lets get back on point here, just to remind you.


The point is the Foes and Bulls are completely different bikes. The geometry of the Bulls is a XC/AM bike, while the Foes geometry is more Enduro/DH. The pivots on the Foes are massive compared to the Bulls. The Bulls is made of 7005 aluminum and the Foes is 6061. The only thing the same is both have 500wh batteries. The Foes has 150mm travel and the Bulls has 120mm. The Bulls doesn't have internal routing for a dropper seat post either. I could go on and on about the frame differences.

Bottom line is the Bulls isn't meant for hardcore mountain biking. Ive talked to the closest Bulls dealer and they confirmed this. It's meant for groomed snow trails, intermediate trails, and sandy beaches. You may ride it on "black diamond trails", but that's not what it was designed for. It will not stand up to downhill abuse such as drops and rock gardens like the Foes. My plan for a e-fat bike is fat tires in the winter and 29x2.6 front and a 27.5x2.8 in the rear in the summer for alpine riding. Our decents are 5000ft vert.

Im not bashing your bike. Im sure you ride it hard. The Bulls is sweet, but like I said it would not make it on the trails I ride. It would be fine in the winter, but summer would be a different story.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone riding the Foes fat e-ticket yet?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Speaking of Foes vs the Bulls, that was one of the bikes I was pitted against on my DS race this winter. I ended up winning the race, so Foes>Bulls.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Rumor is the Foes will get a Bosch and 750wh battery next year.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Speaking of Foes vs the Bulls, that was one of the bikes I was pitted against on my DS race this winter. I ended up winning the race, so Foes>Bulls.


This race:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats not an ebike. Thats a MUTZ! Nice.


----------

